# Mudmotor Prop Help?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am in need of a new 9x7 prop for a 27 HP longtail. I have only used Mudbuddy Tiger props and wondering what you are using with your motors? I have found many different brands and prices on line, so what are you running? And are you happy with it? Is it possible to refurbish a prop and get the same performance as a new one?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I run a Hopkins on mine and love it, also I have heard good things about Hill props and I think Chuck Harsin has most sizes in stock.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

+1 for hill marine props


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Hopkins. They work better than anything I've used. Very, Very nice product.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have used a Hill prop on my rig for the last 3 or 4 seasons and its been great. I went with them because of the price and was pleasantly surprised with the performance.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I do have one of our new redesigned 9x7's in stock and they are sceamers $169+tax.
SR-1 is running one of the new props, maybe he can tell you about it?
8017256507
Thanks, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Take some of the other guy's advice and call Chuck Harsin.
R


----------



## addicted2quack (Nov 20, 2010)

I have ran 2 Hill Marine 9X6's on my 23hp Mud buddy on a 16x48 for the last 4 years. 3 Weeks ago I purchased a Backwater prop from Yancy from a ksl ad. I am very pleased with this props performance! I don't know how long the prop with last compared to my previous HMs but from what I have experienced the last 3 weeks I am very satisfied with my new backwater prop! You may want to consider looking at one of them.


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Fowl, I have tried a BACKWATER PROP. Take my advise DONT DO IT?? I thought I would try something different than the MB prop also. WRONG!! I called the head quarters and ordered a 9X7 prop. They talked me out of it and Guranteed that this new prop HP9X8 was the ticket? After 45 min of telling me how much better it would work on my certain boat and altitude I caved in and agreed to it. Worse customer service I have had. I called back and let the gentleman know how dissapointed I was with the product. He told me to send it back and he would mail me the one I ordered in the first place!! Never recieved the other prop. I was on a deadline with the youth hunt coming fast and explained it to him?? Needless to say he was rude and didnt really care how it messed up the hunt that he guranteed me I would have one mailed out the day I called back? Well after two weeks of nothing another guy (JOSH finally sent me a prop and after using it 5 times maybe it is worn out? I personally would not give them another look?? I have the 27HP kawasaki on my boat, I did get 1.5 more MPH out of it for the first 3 trips If you want I will let you have it cause Im going back to my MB prop??


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

WTRFWLN,

I am sorry you had a bad experience with BACKWATER. I invite You to run one of our props and if you don't think it's a better prop than the competition,bring it back in new condition and I will hand you your money back. Our standard policy is an exchange for any prop we carry, but to show we are different than BACKWATER I will offer this to you.

Thanks, Chuck 
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Chuck I appriecate the offer. I just expected more I guess?? I am actually looking to upgrade my whole rig next year. If nothing else the motor!! Chuck I will certianly be getting ahold of you when it comes to the new boat sure like what I see?


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

UNDERSTOOD! Thank you for the kind words, I would be happy to help if I can.

Merry Christmas, Chuck
Widow Maker Boats


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

chuck harsin said:


> I do have one of our new redesigned 9x7's in stock and they are sceamers $169+tax.
> SR-1 is running one of the new props, maybe he can tell you about it?
> 8017256507
> Thanks, Chuck
> Widow Maker Boats


I do not know that much about props but I can tell you that the prop we are running made a big difference in how fast our boat will go! After putting the new prop on our boat we can run the same speed at half throttle as our old prop would go at full throttle. Also our boat goes a lot better in shallow water. I would recommend giving chuck a call.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a Hill Marine prop from Widow Maker Boats a few months back. I haven't had a chance to run it yet but looking forward to it. Here's a photo of my old and new prop. It's no wonder my boat was so slow last season, It took me 4 seasons but I wore that prop down to nothing.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! 

I suppose you could near fillet fish with the edge on that ol prop.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> WOW!
> 
> I suppose you could near fillet fish with the edge on that ol prop.


Fingers too!:-(


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ amen brother! Them puppy's get SHARP!! :shock:


----------

